# Point Cook, Sat 10/2 AM.



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Spaghetti westerns suck, Mango western's don't...so don ya spurs and six shooters for an epic Western Mango at Point Cook this Sat 10/2. A 6am paddle off to get the jump on em. 10-15 knot's of south to south easterly's and an 8.42am high tide may mean a bit of slop, but might also put us in line for a gunfight with some salmon. Other reefy fella's pinkies, flatties, squid and snook also about. Small boats work the whiting around here aswell. Two launch sites possible, one closer to the area I want to fish but with nudes. On top of that PeterJ has kindly given us a new "get go" spot with no nudes. To be honest they don't worry me enough off a launch site...but if others want to return nude free that's the decision made. Who's in the posse? Come along partners and make it a big mango :!: 

I'll give directions after a launch is decided :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heya Poddy... just cant make saturday AM session despite the attractive proposition(?) but i'll join you out that side of PPB sometime soon :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Oooh ooh.

I may be able to get hold of a leave pass.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Heya Rob
Its been a long time between paddles. I was thinking of doing purrembete this weekend, maybe even go up Friday night. If it falls through, I'm in for PC. Will keep an eye out for locations. If not this weekend....soon, and I can tell you about Tassie!!!
Philip


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Gday Poddy,

Sounds good! I've sent you a PM.

Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Tony, no worries mate I've still got an Ian Miller barra rod for ya with ya name on it (espedcially if ya change ya name to Ian Miller...then to Mr Shakespeare) 

Philip, good luck way out west. I once had my best session on chinooks in Feb so reckon ya in with a big chance. Catch ya soon. 

Tim and Dave, it'd be great to catch up and the more the merrier. I'm thinking it maybe a little choppy but a southerly there puts ya straight back on the beach...kind of like a beached whale amongst the nudes :shock: . To find the launch head across the Westgate and take the 2nd exit past Kororoit Creek turnoff (the exit ya want is the Point Cook exit with the Shell Servo). Do a quick right at the roundabout then a left straight after down the Point Cook Rd. It's still about 8km. Past a shopping centre on ya right and past the RAAF base gate as ya road bends right. Turn left at the Campbells Cove sign down Cunningham's Rd and follow it until ya hit the water. Make a left past the back of some unusual fishing shacks and follow it to the little carpark and ya there. I'm aiming to paddle off 6am...so will be there 5.30 ish. My mobile is 0400686736 and this trip carries a no fish gurantee in the fine print :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

hmm.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy, 
My Sat mornings are out these days, Blake has swimming lessons at 10am.

I look forward to hearing how you go & I might pop down there Sun morn


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

Add me to your posse. See you a bit before 6. If you don't mind telling me again what lures you like to run and where you are likely to find them. I feel a little trolling coming on.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It'd be good to have the Kingfisher aboard for our tour guide PeterJ...hope ya can make it 

Rod, after my last venture I should consider belly whacking alongside Blake....sorry mate I'd do this Sun instead but I'm at work. Go at it like a dolphin Blake!! Will stick up a report for ya though. :wink: 

Kevin, the Deep Thundersticks are discontinued but anything that gets down 3m ish, is a longer minnow shape, and if possible has reflective finish could be the goods. Cheapies would be the Berkley Frenzy's, ya can lose a truckload of these and not feel the pain (thanks Rod and Hoit) available at Big W. Haven't really run these yet much but they maybe a replacement. I also run the Rapala Husky Jerks 11cm and Deep Husky Jerks which go down to 6m ish. They seem to work but atttack the wallet a more. Anaconda have a Rapala seconds bin which maybe worth a look through, aswell as the usual Rapala display. Red head/white body or the purple with red belly and black markings have picked up fish for me. I've got a heap of lures in the tackle box if ya can't make it shopping :wink:


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I do have a prior committment for Saturday but if it does fall through I would love to come and meet you guys


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks like this is shaping up to be a ripper mango gathering fellas, wish I could be there for it. The vey best of luck to y'all  I'll keep an interested eye open for the trip report.

The last time I got stuck into the sambos in PPB (off Ricketts Point) the most successful offering was a 3" minnow SP on a 1/12oz jighead, cast into the school and retrieved back along the surface as fast as my puny arms would allow :wink:


----------

